# Inclement weather



## beatlejuice (17 Aug 2017)

While waiting for the battery to fully charge I read through the manual that came with my Copenhagen wheel. In Section 8 it says 'We advice that you take the Copenhagen wheel inside during inclement weather.' Excuse but I live in the UK and do inclement weather rather well! Do other electric bike manufactures put such silliness in their literature?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2017)

Bosch describe their system as 'splash proof', which I take to mean it's OK to ride in heavy rain.

I submerged a Bosch motor going through a ford which I thought might knack it, but it didn't.

What no ebike seems to like is being left out in the rain for hours, I'm guessing because that gives the water time to seap into places it shouldn't.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2017)

I took my bike out in very heavy rain, and......it still worked just as well as if it was dry.


----------



## beatlejuice (20 Aug 2017)

Thanks Pale Rider and welsh dragon for your comments. So riding in rain is okay but don't leave it outside when wet.


----------



## AnneW (24 Aug 2017)

I ride my Raleigh Motus pretty much everyday and living in Manchester and commuting to Bury means I get a lot of rain. So far, it's not let me down. 

At night it lives on the balcony of our flat so I bought a bike cover to keep the rain off.


----------

